# Xanax Withdrawal



## drewc79 (Feb 5, 2009)

Hey guys,
I have been on Xanax for about 3 weeks now. I was on 1/2 Mil. three times a day for the first week, and 1 Mil. 3x a day for the past two weeks. However, it wasn't until I visited this forum that I realized the dangerously addictive aspect of Xanax. I have been feeling much better lately, so I would like to ween myself off of Xanax as soon as possible. I also read a Wikipedia article about Benzadiazopine Withdrawal, which REALLY freaked me out. Like, almost sending me into a panic attack!

Do you think that it will be difficult to get off of Xanax safely after 3 weeks? I hear that it's extremely extremely addictive, so I assume that even such a short time is an eternity.

I'm really scared at the moment, so I could really use some advice. Thanks so much for your time, you guys. Your help on that last post of mine really went a long way. I deeply appreciate it 

Drew


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Well Im addicted to it and I've been on it for 2 months. I think I became addicted after a month. If I dont take it I shake really bad and in my head it says "I need a xanax". So yes I would say get off of it as soon as you can, maybe switch to a different benzo if you still need something for anxiety.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I've been using clonazepam and xanax back and forth for about a year and a half now. In November I decided I wanted to get off of them and have been tapering off from 8 mg/day. It is difficult to get off this drug and can take a long time if you use it long term. For me I've been tapering down since November and still have trouble going without it. If you are using 3 mg/day chances are you will develop addiction, but having only used 3 weeks you don't have much to worry about at all. The stuff you read about in wikipedia about seizures, death in rare cases, taking up to a year to get off of, serious withdrawal, etc.....that's all if you have been using the drug long term, and stop using it suddenly. If you stop now you won't have any serious withdrawal. If you don't need it, I'd say don't bother and talk to your doctor to get his advice for getting off. If you need something clonazepam (Klonopin) seems to work the best for people on the forum, is longer lasting than xanax, and i believe less addictive (yet still has addictive properties). Everyone is different however. Hope everything goes well for you.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

drewc79 said:


> Do you think that it will be difficult to get off of Xanax safely after 3 weeks? I hear that it's extremely extremely addictive, so I assume that even such a short time is an eternity.


Also don't freak your self out too much. Three weeks really isn't a big deal. It will not take an eternity to get off of if you choose to, in fact it probably won't be bad at all. I think the hype about what you read about the withdrawal is scaring you the most, but you don't need to worry about that, you haven't reached that point.


----------



## drewc79 (Feb 5, 2009)

Surfingisfun,
You have no idea how helpful your comments have been. More than anything, I needed the assurance and encouragement that it IS possible. So with that in mind, thank you so much  Btw, you are completely right. I was living by the 6 hour cycle for the past three weeks, anxiously waiting for that next pill. For the first time, I tested myself out by stretching for that seventh hour inbetween. I got slightly panicky and more derealized during that last hour, but the second that it was in my stomach, I felt absolutely fine. So yeah, i was just scaring myself into the idea of addiction, considering that Xanax doesn't take effect immediately. Thanks a lot, man


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

No worries, I'm glad the post helped. I have psyched my self out many times thinking that some drug is working immediately after I take it, so I relate to where your coming from. It's just a result of an anxious and confused state of mind. Truly it should be a piece of cake and you should have no problem. I read that you are going to UCLA, cool stuff. I'm about 1 hour south. I was actually diagnosed with schizophrenia at the beginning of this journey before I found out what I have is dp/dr, and did testing up at UCLA.


----------

